# Kali/Silat in NYC



## allbriefcase (Feb 1, 2005)

Does anyone know of any Kali/Silat based system taught in NYC (Manhattan)?

Thank you for your help!

Mark


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Mark,

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!

Airyu@hotmail.com or DEARNIS might have a better idea but there were some Kali and Silat instructors on the Sayoc-Kali website.  Since I have no idea which ones are closest to you, I will just post the link...http://sayoc.com/wslinks/index.php?action=displaycat&catid=7

Later,

Palusut


----------



## argyll (Feb 1, 2005)

You might want to check out Guro Jeff Chung's classes.  He's highly regarded. http://www.ntkali.org/

Best regards,

Argyll


----------



## kruzada (Feb 2, 2005)

You can visit the Kuntaw Kali Kruzada website www.kuntawkali.com

Lakan Wilton Valerio teaches at Fighthouse;  

122 West 27th Street 2nd floor, New York, N. Y. 10001 (bet. 6 & 7 Ave.)


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Feb 3, 2005)

Hello Guys,


There are many groups in the NYC areanot sure on the exact locations)

Guro Jeff Chung - www.NTKali.org

Atienza Kali group - www.Atienzakali.com

Guro Nick Sacoulas - www.progressivefightingarts.com

That should be a good start for you. 

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## lhommedieu (Feb 9, 2005)

Agapito Gonzalez:  http://www.realfighting.com/0102/pekitit.htm
http://www.geocities.com/SoHo/Gallery/4831/pekiti-tirsia.html

Bill Schettino:  www.estacada.net

James Berkeley: http://www.sayoc.com (Jimmy also teaches Japanese arts)

Simon Burgess:  http://www.pekiti.com/contactlist.php

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------

